# Is PH and acid test the same thing?



## Duster (Dec 10, 2010)

I apologize if this is a dumb question, but I found a prety cool PH tester online today and was wondering if it was the same thing as an acid test kit?
here is the link
http://hypnotichydroponics.com/checkerphtesterwithreplaceableelectrode.aspx


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

Check this out for a good understanding.
http://www.crcv.com.au/resources/Grape and Wine Quality/Workshop Notes/Measuring TA and pH.pdf


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 10, 2010)

The TA is a measure of how much acid is in the wine, while pH measures how strong that acid is.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have a ph tester then you can determine a wines acidity with Sodium Hydroxide (NaOh). Acidity becomes completely neutralized at a ph of 8.2

Take a 10ml sample of your wine. Test it's ph (be sure it's calibrated first). Then begin adding NaOh 1 ml at a time and test the ph each time. When the ph reaches 8.2 you have reached the point where all of the acid is neutralized with the NaOh.

No count how many ml of NaOh you added to reach a ph of 8.2 and multiply thet number by .075 to reach your wines acidity (TA) Total Acidity.

For example if you added 8ml of NaOh to reach a ph of 8.2 then multiply 8 by .075 which gives you .60 which is you acidity.


----------

